

Tell HN: Twitter's API v1 has been deprecated. Update your clients - Hrundi

Hello everybody.<p>I&#x27;m posting this to let you know that Twitter has retired API v1 just 3 days ago. Clients that rely on this API should be updated.<p>I&#x27;m seeing A LOT of broken implementations everywhere.<p>This applies to every use of Twitter&#x27;s API, from tweet bots to full-blown apps.<p>More info here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.twitter.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;api-v1-is-retired<p>Have a nice day ;)
======
Hrundi
Clickable: [https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-is-
retired](https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-is-retired)

